# What type of biotodoma Cupido is this??



## Dogen (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi all,

A few Months back i bought 5 biotodoma Cupido wich where about an inch. Since then the biggest one, (wich is the alpha male) coloured up better than any other Cupid i had ever seen online. Now i've been wondering why its different.. ?I also found this picture of a beautifull (oranje?) wavrini wich looks alot like the cupid i have. I am very confused and really want to know what type of cupid this is. Does anyone know? Thanks in advance


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! Maybe Biotodoma cupido sp. Santarem?

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/biotodoma-cupido/


----------



## Dogen (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah well that was the type i was hoping for when i bought them as juveniles. He has alot of colouring up to do still since he is quite young so i am very curious how they will turn out as adults. The rest isnt nearly as colourfull yet tho.


----------



## Florine01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Bd79 said:


> Wow! Maybe Biotodoma cupido sp. Santarem?
> 
> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/biotodoma-cupido/transfers Dieppe


yes, it's


----------

